# New Knife



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

I must have been really good, it was a thought truth is she wants me to make Sushi






SIL made me a nice board for my B-Day





Sliced the Lox real nice super thin





Sliced for the freezer





The Sushi was a big hit as an appetizer






Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2021)

Nice Richie, 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 13, 2021)

Nice knife.  Love that board!


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice Richie,
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris Thanks the edge on this is crazy sharp. Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## xray (Mar 13, 2021)

Nice Knife Richie!


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Nice knife.  Love that board!


Brian Thanks I have always wanted one of these knives, my SIL just started making things like this I like it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

xray said:


> Nice Knife Richie!


Joe Thank you I know it will get use for special events. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## xray (Mar 13, 2021)

tropics said:


> Joe Thank you I know it will get use for special events. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie



It’s definitely a nice knife to show off for guests. The board looks great too and an awesome birthday present. Happy Birthday Richie.

How will you sharpen that knife? Do you use whetstones or electric sharpeners?


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

xray said:


> It’s definitely a nice knife to show off for guests. The board looks great too and an awesome birthday present. Happy Birthday Richie.
> 
> How will you sharpen that knife? Do you use whetstones or electric sharpeners?


Joe B-Day was in Jan. Thank you. I have the Ken Onion Work Sharp and I still have a Diamond stone.
Richie


----------



## forktender (Mar 13, 2021)

WOW!!!
Awesome looking blade how long is it 8''? And is the handle made out of Bacote, Cocobolo, or Goncalo Alves? I really like the profile of that blade.

What is the brand name I can't read it, and where did she buy it from? 
I need a good  Sushi/ Japanese kitchen  knife.
Post a picture of the closed box if you will, so I can remember what it looks like.

Civilsmoker here on the forum is a custom knife maker he has been working up something sweet for me.
He sent me a few pictures of the profile, and I'm stoked about getting it .
(knife and scabbard). 
 I can't wait to get my hands on it. I'm a knife nut big time.


Nice blade and board.
Dan


----------



## Steve H (Mar 13, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

forktender said:


> WOW!!!
> Awesome looking blade how long is it 8''? And is the handle made out of Bacote, Cocobolo, or Goncalo Alves? I really like the profile of that blade.
> 
> What is the brand name I can't read it, and where did she buy it from?
> ...


Dan it is 8" I sent you a link
Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2021)

All looks good Richie . You're all set now .


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Very nice!


Steve Thank you and Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> All looks good Richie . You're all set now .


Rich Thanks I still have to make the Sushi and cut it LOL Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2021)

Real nice knife Richie!
Al


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Real nice knife Richie!
> Al


Al Thank You
Richie


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 13, 2021)

Dang nice looking knife and cutting board! Congrats!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 13, 2021)

Sweet combo there. And sounds like a good SIL too !


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Dang nice looking knife and cutting board! Congrats!
> 
> Ryan


Ryan Thank you Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Sweet combo there. And sounds like a good SIL too !


912 Thank you he is a good actually X SIL but he is always welcome at my house
Richie


----------



## sandyut (Mar 13, 2021)

Knife Envy for sure!


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Knife Envy for sure!


This was pretty cheap Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 13, 2021)

A fine looking blade and board Richie, they will serve you well! RAY


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> A fine looking blade and board Richie, they will serve you well! RAY


Ray I will get to use it tomorrow slicing the Lox that are in the smoker now,and the Sushi rolls tomorrow. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 13, 2021)

Nice looking knife! (And the board too).


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 13, 2021)

Wow, Richie, they both look too pretty to actually use! The handle on the knife is beautiful.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 13, 2021)

tropics said:


> Ray I will get to use it tomorrow slicing the Lox that are in the smoker now,and the Sushi rolls tomorrow. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it Richie



I'm eating a bagel with lox and shmear right now Richie. I smoked up three loads last year using Al's method, love it and still well stocked up. Like everything else we make for ourselves, it's really nice to be able to pile it on. RAY


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 13, 2021)

Richie, Nice knife and an awesome board!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 13, 2021)

Very nice combo you have there!

Dave


----------



## forktender (Mar 13, 2021)

tropics said:


> Dan it is 8" I sent you a link
> Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie


Oh, sweet, Im out working on the duck and goose pits right now. I have crappy reception out here so I'll check it out when I get back to town.

Thanks a bunch.
Dan


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> Nice looking knife! (And the board too).


Thank you
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Wow, Richie, they both look too pretty to actually use! The handle on the knife is beautiful.


Thank you beeen using the board for awhile now the knife gets its test tomorrow. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm eating a bagel with lox and shmear right now Richie. I smoked up three loads last year using Al's method, love it and still well stocked up. Like everything else we make for ourselves, it's really nice to be able to pile it on. RAY
> View attachment 488889


Just brought mine in a little early, wind made the tray catch fire only for a few minutes. Yours looks Great
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2021)

Nice Slicing Kit, Richie!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, Nice knife and an awesome board!


Thank you I am thrilled to finely have one. Thanks for the LIke I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Very nice combo you have there!
> 
> Dave


Dave Thank you The board is heavy so it should hold up. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Slicing Kit, Richie!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thank you Brother an Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 14, 2021)

A couple of nice scores there my friend.
Jim


----------



## tropics (Mar 14, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> A couple of nice scores there my friend.
> Jim


Jim Thank you I am happy with both. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 14, 2021)

Very nice, and happy belated


----------



## tropics (Mar 14, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Very nice, and happy belated


Thank You I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 14, 2021)

Beautiful knife and board. Will make slicing a pure joy!

Ray


----------



## tropics (Mar 14, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Beautiful knife and board. Will make slicing a pure joy!
> 
> Ray


Ray it was a pleasure slicing the Lox to freeze. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 15, 2021)

Here is the Sushi






Richie


----------



## noboundaries (May 18, 2021)

Richie, this thread popped up again today. I just noticed the Damascus layers in the blade. That took my knife envy to another level in the stratosphere!


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2021)

ekperaphael said:


> Great job


Thank You
Richie


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Richie, this thread popped up again today. I just noticed the Damascus layers in the blade. That took my knife envy to another level in the stratosphere!


Ray I sent you a PM
Richie


----------

